
AI technologies that could make chatbots intelligent - daoudc
https://hackernoon.com/three-ai-technologies-that-could-make-chatbots-intelligent-10f8c6e8b4b0
======
sharemywin
The project seems interesting. Wonder if the modules could have plugins so the
decision like which semantic parse is configurable?

